# Help needed - over rev but no power



## Djknyork (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm New to outboard jets and had an issue with the motor revving high tonight but it has no power/I could've swam faster. Sounds and performs like when the grate gets clogged with grass.... But there is no grass. I beached twice and checked and there was nothing each time. 
What could be the cause of this? The motor is used and I've never sharpened or checked the clearance on the impeller because It always jumped on plane quickly. 
Any advice on where to start and what to look for would be greatly appreciated. 
I ran it last on Sunday and it jumped on plane on the way back to the ramp so I expected it to run fine tonight.

Motor is a 1997 40/28 Evinrude


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 9, 2013)

You have one of two problems. .. spun impeller key or your splash plate is under your shoe


----------



## Djknyork (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks rock, I was reading outboard jets website and I did notice that for these symptoms they indicate a loose impeller if u hear a "rattle" while idling. I can't say I heard a rattle but on Sunday it did sound different at low rpm's for sure. 
Next question is how hard is it to repair? Could I order a new key and sleeve and do it myself or should I just bite the bullet and take it in? 
I've read your posts and know you're in the business. How many hours would a job like this typically take (if I take it to a shop)? I can't imagine parts would cost much. 

Thank you very much sir


----------



## Djknyork (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh and I don't have a splash plate (from the boat to the shoe right?)


----------



## rockdamage (Oct 10, 2013)

Plastic sleeve and impeller key 12.50
Time .....about 15 minutes


----------



## Djknyork (Oct 10, 2013)

That Exactly what I was hoping to hear! thanks again for all the help rock!


----------



## Djknyork (Oct 10, 2013)

It looks like the key is in good shape? Should I still remove or look elsewhere for the high rev and no power problem? 

There is no sloop on the shaft when I rotate by hand and the key doesn't move. In fact I'm wondering what the best way to remove the impeller is because it could use a sharpening. 

Hopefully my picture shows up


----------



## mphelle (Oct 11, 2013)

If the shift cam on the pump is not adjusted properly, the reverse gate can flip up into the neutral or even reverse position. I believe the adjustment procedure can be found on the OBJ website.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yep, I'd pull the impeller just to make sure nothing is behind it. It doesn't take much to mess up the water flow. I've had a small plastic bag stop me cold.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Oct 11, 2013)

I somehow sucked a paper towel flat across the shoe and stopped me dead in my tracks lol.


----------



## Djknyork (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys.... My gate wasn't fully opening. Works fine now but I will b pulling the impeller once hunting season's over. Lol 

Again I really appreciate all the advice!


----------

